# Keep your fingers crossed!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed! I think the server issues have all been resolved now!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

But I cannot shoot a slingshot with my fingers crossed! Crossing my toes instead.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your work Knight.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No problem! I'm just glad everything is good now!


----------

